# Goats milk as medicine



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I have heard that goat's milk is better for you, that it is easier to digest and is used as "medicine" in many parts of the world. However, does anyone know of scientific type studies on this?

I have tried to search the internet and found lots of info, but no real science.

Both of my daughters have bad acid reflux and constipation, and one has constant ear infections. My research show this combination is almost textbook for milk allergy. Both, however, went through the "milk withdraw" testing - and use of Lactaid - with no change. At this time they are on Prevacid. I know that drug has many problems, and my SIL is really upset I have them on it. I too am concerned, however, when they are crying in pain, I want to do what I can to help them!

I am new to goats, and they have been drinking the milk for about 2 months now. They are also still on the prevacid. I have not been getting the constant "tummy" complaints as of late and think it is due to the goat's milk, but I'm scared to take them off acid pills just yet.

Has anyone out there had similar issues?

Does anyone know of actual medical/scientific studies? My husband is very science oriented and its all anecdotal unless it's an official study.

Thank you all


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't know of any research such as your hubby requires.

I'd reduce the acid pills by half, every other day, watch results. Document, keep a diary.

Humans haven't had official studies for most of their history. I'm married to an engineer, so I understand your dilemma. 

Edited to add: I found one article about research.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/07/070730100229.htm


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

wmsff said:


> I have heard that goat's milk is better for you, that it is easier to digest and is used as "medicine" in many parts of the world. However, does anyone know of scientific type studies on this?
> 
> I have tried to search the internet and found lots of info, but no real science.
> 
> ...


My 3yr old has a lot of problems that the swap from grocery store cows milk to home goats milk seem to be helping. I can see the difference greatly because we had to dry up the goats for awhile and switch back to buying milk and her problems got worse again. 

My SO has been lactose intolerant his entire adult life but he's been enjoying goats milk without a problem.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do be aware that human children do not *have* to drink milk.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Our family is lactose intolerant and cannot handle pasteurized milk. Symptoms include constipation, stomach aches, acid reflux, chronic ear infections in kids and allergies. We all thrive on either raw cow or goat milk though. We get so many questions about raw milk as DH is a retired physician, that we finally put a suggested reading list up on our website. Here's a link to that and also check out the Weston Price Foundation online as they have lots of information about raw milk. 

http://www.qsfdairygoats.com/suggested%20reading.htm


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Goats milk is one of natures perfect foods. Not sure how medicinal it is, but it is easy to digest. I have raised my human babies, baby goats, lambs, calves, pigs,foals, and rabbits on goats milk.
In Tennessee, I had a neighbor whose grandchild was in a failure to thrive situation. Parents were unemployed and lived in their car for awhile. I had lots of goats milk and gave it to them. The baby did a total 360, and looked, well, normal. I am not sure how well it was fed prior to getting the the goats milk.
You know that most of the world lives on goats milk and meat. I have never figured out why Americans think it tastes bad??


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I have had IBS all my life and I know that since I started drinking goats milk, my IBS is pretty much healed/gone. It's a wonderful blessing!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

The big thing is the pasteurization. My granddaughter is allergic to the North American Continent, both indoors and outdoors, and my daughter had to feed her rice milk. Rice milk is NOT a nutritionally good food for babies, and my granddaughter was fast heading to being stunted. She was lethargic, slept constantly, and had NO interest or curiosity AT ALL. She was almost like a rag doll that occasionally cried.

That changed within a *week* of putting her on *raw* goats milk. (We tried it pasteurized, but she suffered the same complaints as listed...upset stomach, constipation, other problems) In that week, she started putting on weight like magic, she became active, interested, curious, she slept less and played more. In other words, she transformed from a rag doll to a baby.

When she first started with goat's milk, she was developmentally behind by several months...which is a big deal when a child is just shy of a year old. Now, she is developmentally *ahead* by two months, and is fast approaching her second birthday.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

In the past 10 years or so that I have been selling raw goat milk I have had customers tell me of all sorts of ailments that the milk helped. From allergies, asthma, Crohns disease and a host of other things. Mnay terminally ill find they can digest it well. So many babies have thrived on our milk it is wonderful to see them grow.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know goat's milk leaves an alkaline ash which is healthier than the acidic ash cow's milk leaves in the human body. I also know, when I am drinking raw goat milk, my cholestrol is "not" high as it is when I'm not drinking it. I can also tell you I don't have acid reflex when drinking raw goat milk either. (I have no experience as to how raw goat milk would affect children.)


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a lot less acid reflux when drinking goats milk. Do not have to take something every day like I have had to for years before it


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

http://altmedangel.com/milkcomp.htm 

i found this link which has some neat info on goat's milk vs cows milk


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/goatmilk/goatmilk.shtml


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is a peer reviewed paper from 2004 about goat milk. It speaks about how performing studies on nutrition (any nutrition) is difficult in humans since we don't live in laboratories! But it includes the information that is available.

http://www.karihome.com.hk/pdf/Haenlein 2004 - Goat milk in human nutrition.pdf


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks all. My DH just advised me new information just came out about the meds my girls WERE on, it is linked with seizures! They obviously no longer take it. 

Thanks for the links and articles. My DH does not believe the claims of medicinal value of the milk, but his concern is their "drug" load and what he can do to reduce or better yet eliminate it, and if goat milk helps in any way, he is OK with it. He does not agree with raw though; I do pasturize it.

I will be doing more research on the raw milk as so many people promote that. I will consider it with more testing of my goats.

Again, thanks all


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

goat milk has amylase in it which helps with digestion. It is the most compatible milk for people use


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I would not be alive if not for raw goats milk. I don't have a stomach along with other medical problems at birth. I was dying, Doctor said get raw goats milk. Mom got raw goats milk from a neighbor lady until we got goats, she was the "strange goat lady" but she saved my life. Wouldn't take a dime. She is my HERO, She is 96 yrs old now and still has her goats. I am 55 years old. I have tried to use other milk but HAVE to come back to raw goats milk. It is 60% of my diet, ice cream, yogurt, whipped cream, cheese, cottage cheese, buttermilk and whey. Many allergies that have been stabilized with the use of goats milk. Raw and pure, the other 2 things are non heated honey straight from the comb and home made apple cider vinegar. Pasturazation kills all the good "stuff"....James


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

My daughter could not make it through school all day without me bringing her medicine to calm her stomach - Dr said that it must be stress(1st grade!!). The only change had been my mother in law cooking with margarine(at that time all trans fats) - cut out the margarine and deep fried foods and the problem went away.

She is now in college - came down with diabetes symptoms but blood test came out fine. I then find out that institutional flour is processed/bleached with aloxan(sp). Aloxan is the same drug they use in labs to induce diabetes in rats! She went organic and the problems went away.

Keep a food diary for them. My DD would have problems after a starbucks mocha, which yes, has flour in the cocoa. If they are eating lunch at school that could be a major factor.


----------

